# Any of you Reef keepers care to recommend a forum?



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

While not abandoning my planted tanks, I am seriously thinking about trying a reef tank as well. Anyone care to comment on the various reef forums, such as which ones you think would be best for a new reef keeper, which ones to avoid etc...


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I would be interested in the same information. Glad you asked O.
jB


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

www.reefcentral.com is the mecha of reef forums.
www.nano-reef.com is the nano equivalent.

...that is where I would go.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I have checked out reefcentral a few times. There are about a billion members. Sometimes that can be a bad thing, sometimes a good thing.
I wonder if anyone knows others.


----------



## Robbb (Jan 20, 2005)

For the reef keeper on a budget...
http://www.nano-reef.com

oops, didn't see that this link was already mentioned.


----------



## Robbb (Jan 20, 2005)

...and for the reefkeeper with an unlimited budget
http://www.oregonreef.com


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

umm....ya....can someone please help me pick up my jaw.....

I now know what I need to talk my wife into letting me have one of these years LOL.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Steve is famous at RC. He is one of the best reef aquascapers I've ever seen. Certainly not for the money-challenged, though.


----------



## usafresq (Mar 13, 2005)

nano-reef is a great site so is 
www.reefcentral.com
www.reefs.org
www.reefgeek.com

Enjoy

Kevin


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I have delt with Greg at reefgeek many times. He always answers my questions. I wish I could give him more business then I do now, but I dont have a reef tank set up at the moment. Great company!!!
jB


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

http://www.oregonreef.com/images/photos/p_132_l.jpg

And this is just for a little nano-reef...

NOT

Beautiful tanks.

TW


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Don't tell me the South Floridian Reef Mafia has got you too, Osteo! 

And then people wonder why south Florida does not have a plant club or plant anything, for that matter, or freshwater anything for that matter as well...

Carlos


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

No worries Carlos, I'm in love with my fresh water planted tanks, even though only one of them looks good. When I walk into my bedroom, the amazing GREENESS in the corner stuns me. What I'm envisioning here, is that once we move into our new place (we are buying soon, moving around July I think) I would like to have two identically sized tanks, maybe 75s, positioned at an equal height, seperated by a couple of feet, one of them fresh planted and one of them reef. I think the contrast would be remarkable and informative.


----------



## Darrell Ward (Feb 26, 2005)

ReefCentral is by far the oldest and largest of the lot. There are some "old buzzards" over there who would rather get into name calling duels than talk about reefs. Also, a lot of great people with decades of experience to share. Reefs.Org is also one of my favorites.


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

If you have a problem with the size of ReefCentral you might look to see if they have a local forum for your area. These local forums have fewer posts but still have great information, especially about issues specific to your area.


----------

